# Free Internet Radio



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

www.live365.com
I love to use this site, the selection of what you want to listen to is endless! so go there, get something playing and then sing and type ! don't worry, no one can hear you







( but my dogs howl when I sing-weird







)


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Do they have Metal?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

well, go check it out! I don't listen to it so I didn't look for it


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

h2oman said:


> Do they have Metal?


www.hardradio.com does.

NP: Metallica- Seek And Destroy


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> well, go check it out! I don't listen to it so I didn't look for it


I got a peaceful easy feeling that Doxie won't let us down....no metal here, just easy listening and soft rock and an occasional hard rock (meditarrian sandwhich with a coke)







. No Heavy Metal or that obnoxiuous stuff they try to pass off as rock and roll (Marilyn Manson, Smashing Pumkins, Lincoln Park, Offspring, etc) but it is not.







the 60's and 70's are cool years, 80's were okay......Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, CCR, Genesis, Bob Segar, etc.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

LabbyCampers said:


> well, go check it out! I don't listen to it so I didn't look for it


I got a peaceful easy feeling that Doxie won't let us down....no metal here, just easy listening and soft rock and an occasional hard rock (meditarrian sandwhich with a coke)







. No Heavy Metal or that obnoxiuous stuff they try to pass off as rock and roll (Marilyn Manson, Smashing Pumkins, Lincoln Park, Offspring, etc) but it is not.







the 60's and 70's are cool years, 80's were okay......Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, CCR, Genesis, Bob Segar, etc.






















[/quote]

you're my kinda people! Right now it's Steppin Wolf......."Born To Be Wild"...can you hear me singing?


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> well, go check it out! I don't listen to it so I didn't look for it


I got a peaceful easy feeling that Doxie won't let us down....no metal here, just easy listening and soft rock and an occasional hard rock (meditarrian sandwhich with a coke)







. No Heavy Metal or that obnoxiuous stuff they try to pass off as rock and roll (Marilyn Manson, Smashing Pumkins, Lincoln Park, Offspring, etc) but it is not.







the 60's and 70's are cool years, 80's were okay......Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, CCR, Genesis, Bob Segar, etc.






















[/quote]

you're my kinda people! Right now it's Steppin Wolf......."Born To Be Wild"...can you hear me singing?








[/quote]

My last song I heard on my wedding day before I put my gown on was "Free Bird".....Lynard Skynard... Oh yes, we like that and Warren Zevon (one hit wonder) too. Ah, thank god it was you singing, I though life flight was here again....







j/k


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

LabbyCampers said:


> well, go check it out! I don't listen to it so I didn't look for it


I got a peaceful easy feeling that Doxie won't let us down....no metal here, just easy listening and soft rock and an occasional hard rock (meditarrian sandwhich with a coke)







. No Heavy Metal or that obnoxiuous stuff they try to pass off as rock and roll (Marilyn Manson, Smashing Pumkins, Lincoln Park, Offspring, etc) but it is not.







the 60's and 70's are cool years, 80's were okay......Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, CCR, Genesis, Bob Segar, etc.






















[/quote]

you're my kinda people! Right now it's Steppin Wolf......."Born To Be Wild"...can you hear me singing?








[/quote]

My last song I heard on my wedding day before I put my gown on was "Free Bird".....Lynard Skynard... Oh yes, we like that and Warren Zevon (one hit wonder) too. Ah, thank god it was you singing, I though life flight was here again....







j/k
[/quote]
I'm still singing!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Not to be a stickler but Warren Zevon actually recorded 18 albums before his death at age 56 on Sept. 7 2003. A fantastic performer who was not afraid to buck the system a little bizzaar, but a great imagination. (I know, I need a life right) Hey what can I say I love live concerts and have been a music buff for way to long.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.slacker.com is the best I've ever found.
It's free, no commercials, no announcements, no voiceovers, and did I say it was free!
Yes, it has any and every music genre you could ever want, and you can personalize it - so if you don't a song/artist you can ban it from your playlist, just as you can make sure your favorite songs are played more often. I listen to it instead of a radio, even in the cab of my TV as well as the TT when I'm parked (yeah, I'm the guy who travels with two laptops).


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> www.live365.com
> I love to use this site, the selection of what you want to listen to is endless! so go there, get something playing and then sing and type ! don't worry, no one can hear you
> 
> 
> ...


How do you get to listen to anything other than commercials?? I signed up, but all I hear is yap yap yap when I choose a station to listen to...what am I doing wrong??


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

raynardo said:


> http://www.slacker.com is the best I've ever found.
> It's free, no commercials, no announcements, no voiceovers, and did I say it was free!
> Yes, it has any and every music genre you could ever want, and you can personalize it - so if you don't a song/artist you can ban it from your playlist, just as you can make sure your favorite songs are played more often. I listen to it instead of a radio, even in the cab of my TV as well as the TT when I'm parked (yeah, I'm the guy who travels with two laptops).


I like this website but can't find 70's which I love...is it on there and I just don't see it??

thanks!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> www.live365.com
> I love to use this site, the selection of what you want to listen to is endless! so go there, get something playing and then sing and type ! don't worry, no one can hear you
> 
> 
> ...


This radio thing is the best! Right now, it's the British Invasion!!

Bob


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Northern Wind said:


> Not to be a stickler but Warren Zevon actually recorded 18 albums before his death at age 56 on Sept. 7 2003. A fantastic performer who was not afraid to buck the system a little bizzaar, but a great imagination. (I know, I need a life right) Hey what can I say I love live concerts and have been a music buff for way to long.


but what do the majority of Jo-Q-Public remember him for, "Werewolfs of London". He had a wonderful career, my friend was a big fan like you, but what do I remember him for..........Sticklers welcome if the are fans so we can have our facts right....wow, you are like me with Elvis - thin and fat.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

raynardo said:


> http://www.slacker.com is the best I've ever found.
> It's free, no commercials, no announcements, no voiceovers, and did I say it was free!
> Yes, it has any and every music genre you could ever want, and you can personalize it - so if you don't a song/artist you can ban it from your playlist, just as you can make sure your favorite songs are played more often. I listen to it instead of a radio, even in the cab of my TV as well as the TT when I'm parked (yeah, I'm the guy who travels with two laptops).


Awesome, thanks all....I love these sites. "Knocking on Heavens Door".....who is the original artist and the repeaters.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

LabbyCampers said:


> well, go check it out! I don't listen to it so I didn't look for it


I got a peaceful easy feeling that Doxie won't let us down....no metal here, just easy listening and soft rock and an occasional hard rock (meditarrian sandwhich with a coke)







. No Heavy Metal or that obnoxiuous stuff they try to pass off as rock and roll (Marilyn Manson, Smashing Pumkins, Lincoln Park, Offspring, etc) but it is not.







the 60's and 70's are cool years, 80's were okay......Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, CCR, Genesis, Bob Segar, etc.






















[/quote]

Did I just get Flamed?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Not sure what is needed to listen to that station. First it wanted quicktime so I load it then when i try to listen a window pops up and it wants to know what program to use and there is no programs to pick from. So I browse to that quicktime program I just installed and it opens and does nothing


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Low ri-der drive a little slower.... COOL!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I like this website but can't find 70's which I love...is it on there and I just don't see it??


It's under "Hits".


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

h2oman said:


> Do they have Metal?


KNAC.com


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

SmkSignals said:


> Do they have Metal?


KNAC.com
















[/quote]

Now that one I know about.


----------



## ron4jon (Sep 26, 2005)

I have been listening to Internet radio for several years now. The free Internet radio web site that I listen to all the time at home and at work is http://www.radioio/acustic.com. It is real mellow music. There are also 20 other venues available. They are re-doing their web site right now so it has some limitations that used to be available. You can read what's playing at this URL http://www.radioio.com/pages/whatson.
.
I have not tried http://www.slacker.com yet but I will check it out.

Just tried the Slacker site - it is good but still like radioio/acoustic better - but hey - I'm a fossil so what do I know?


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Enjoyed listening to slacker, you can modify it to meet your own tastes. Thanks.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

raynardo said:


> I like this website but can't find 70's which I love...is it on there and I just don't see it??


It's under "Hits".
[/quote]
Thanks! Just found it


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

h2oman said:


> well, go check it out! I don't listen to it so I didn't look for it


I got a peaceful easy feeling that Doxie won't let us down....no metal here, just easy listening and soft rock and an occasional hard rock (meditarrian sandwhich with a coke)







. No Heavy Metal or that obnoxiuous stuff they try to pass off as rock and roll (Marilyn Manson, Smashing Pumkins, Lincoln Park, Offspring, etc) but it is not.







the 60's and 70's are cool years, 80's were okay......Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, CCR, Genesis, Bob Segar, etc.






















[/quote]

Did I just get Flamed?








[/quote]

Actually,

I just saw Bleeding Through, Slayer and Marilyn Manson in Irvine Friday night. There are very few true guitar players left who can match Kerry King's speed and clarity of playing.

Marilyn Manson, although I really don't like what he stands for, put on one heck of a show. His shows resemble Alice Cooper in the 70's and unless I am mistaken, he is a legend.

I listen to all types of music from Bach to Slayer. If you really took the time to understand the composition of music, a lot of metal is derived from classical foundations.

Everyone has an opinion and I understand that.

And I choose to pay for my radio...........

Later,

Tim


----------

